# PRACTICALLY FREE ($1) - - 850 Marriott DC points that expire Dec 21, 2015



## thinze3 (Dec 7, 2015)

Find what you need/want and verify with Marriott that it is available.
Then let me know, and I'll make a ressie for you.

These are left over bonus points that I couldn't use.



_Note: availability can only be searched by a Marriott DC Member with an account, and I'm sorry but I just don't have the time to be doing searches._


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 7, 2015)

Only *250* points remaining!

Good enough for a midweek night or two.


----------



## rili (Dec 7, 2015)

Is there anything in Orlando, disney area for Friday 12/11?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2015)

rili said:


> Is there anything in Orlando, disney area for Friday 12/11?



From the original offer:


> Note: availability can only be searched by a Marriott DC Member with an account, and I'm sorry but I just don't have the time to be doing searches.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 10, 2015)

The other Tugger had to cancel, so I now have all *850 points available* again.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 14, 2015)

points still available


----------



## alexb (Dec 14, 2015)

*Points*

Are these points still avaliable


----------



## youknowthenight (Dec 14, 2015)

Any folks out there able to do a quick availability search for me? Many thanks!


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 14, 2015)

alexb said:


> Are these points still avaliable



You are all set!   


Enjoy,


----------



## youknowthenight (Dec 14, 2015)

Dup post, deleted!


----------



## youknowthenight (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry folks not sure why my account keeps posting an old post over and over


----------



## nicfalc (Dec 14, 2015)

*Still Available?*

Are these points still available?


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 14, 2015)

*Gone !!*

The points are all gone.


----------



## alexb (Dec 14, 2015)

*Cd points*

Thanks Terry


----------

